# Skid shoes



## Mike Carroll (Apr 3, 2017)

I bought a 1132 with tracks at the end of last season.Its my first tracked snowblowe.I have 12 driveways to do,About half of them are gravel and the other half paved.It doesn't have the side skid shoes.Should I buy a set? I was hoping I could use the blower on gravel driveways on the middle setting of the foot petal and the lower setting for paved ones.Am i asking to much out of my snowblower doing 12 driveways.Thanks. 

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

I left the oem back shoes on my HS1132TA and added ArmorSkidShoes on the auger sides and love the set up.

Snowblower Skids For Sidewalks and Gravel Drives


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

I am getting the Honda HSS928ACTD delivered tomorrow,dosen't the Honda HSS928 come with both front and rear,When I was at the dealer they had the front skids installed on the blowers there,I assumed they came with them.So if they are an add on what keeps the blower up at the front from tearing the wear bar of the auger housing.So are the Armour Skid Plates a better way to go than purchasing the OEM Skid plates from Honda and they probably want twice as much for them than the Armour ones.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

^^ The rear skids are factory installed, the side mounted ones are dealer installed accessory. 

Part number is 04700-768-E110.

The mounting holes are already drilled and tapped on either side of the blower so you wouldnt need the shown spacer.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

JnC said:


> ^^ The rear skids are factory installed, the side mounted ones are dealer installed accessory.
> 
> Part number is 04700-768-E110.
> 
> The mounting holes are already drilled and tapped on either side of the blower so you wouldnt need the shown spacer.


Picture is the commercial grade shoes with thick bases. Apparently they have been discontinued. I tried everywhere to get them,no luck. I decided to go with the Pro Armour skids . seemed to be the next best option for thick base, long wearing skids. Unless I build them.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah, I just noticed that as well. 

Another option is the poly skids by FallLine

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00S8S8DK0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I recently installed these on a 724 for a friend of mine, he prefers these more than the honda heavy duty ones that he has on his 928. 






















I use to have the armorskids on my custom 924, they are kinda big if you ask me, the honda and the fallline ones do just good of a job.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks JnC, appreciate the info.


----------



## Mike Carroll (Apr 3, 2017)

Can you tell me what ones you got,my snowblower is in the shop getting a tune up so I'm not able to measure it,thanks.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi Mike
I called the salesman who sold me the blower and he check the parts dept.to see if this number 04700-768-E110 was still available,and he was told that it was a discounted item.I was hoping to get the commercial grade since it had the thick pad on it. However he ordered the skids that are available from Honda.
I will be visiting the dealer today to pick up a charger for the battery,if you want the part number of the skids I ordered I will get it for you. 




Mike Carroll said:


> Can you tell me what ones you got,my snowblower is in the shop getting a tune up so I'm not able to measure it,thanks.


----------



## Mike Carroll (Apr 3, 2017)

missileman said:


> Hi Mike
> I called the salesman who sold me the blower and he check the parts dept.to see if this number 04700-768-E110 was still available,and he was told that it was a discounted item.I was hoping to get the commercial grade since it had the thick pad on it. However he ordered the skids that are available from Honda.
> I will be visiting the dealer today to pick up a charger for the battery,if you want the part number of the skids I ordered I will get it for you.


 Yes,I would like it,thanks so much.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

The part number for light duty side skid shoes is 76153-736-010. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-PACK-HON...608953?hash=item1a36ec5a39:g:8GMAAOSwsFpWRiW9


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Side skids are a must imo, much improved performance with them on. And as somebody who owns heavy duty oem skids, I ditched them for poly skids. So my advise would be to get either universal poly skids(that line up with the pre-drilled holes), or the custom ones from fallLine. Poly glides much smoother than metal.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I have the fallines too. I like them better then Honda commercial skids on my wavy driveway.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> The part number for light duty side skid shoes is 76153-736-010.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-PACK-HON...608953?hash=item1a36ec5a39:g:8GMAAOSwsFpWRiW9


i have bought 2 sets from this seller. excellent/fast delivery.

i just used them on an old hs80. not sure if they would be good for a big heavy 1132 though.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Armour skids installed on my hs928 . Have not used them yet. Installation was no problem, longer bolts and an oversize nut for a spacer. Hopefully they work good. Bases are thick, they should wear really well. https://postimg.org/gallery/2fydv8x2e/


----------



## MinnesotaDave (Dec 13, 2018)

E350 said:


> I left the oem back shoes on my HS1132TA and added ArmorSkidShoes on the auger sides and love the set up.
> 
> Snowblower Skids For Sidewalks and Gravel Drives


Hi!
I just purchased the Armorskids for my Honda HSS 1332AATD. I am going to try installing these on the sides and leave
the factory skids on. From your experience will the snowblower still be able to dig in close to the driveway surface? I ask
because the Armorskids are thicker than the Honda skids that I decided not to install on the sides. Any insight is welcome! Dave


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes they will dig as close to the surface as you like. They have vertical slots for how low or high you want to adjust them on the sides of the auger housing.

The rear oem skids will catch when you back up. Which may be good or bad. Good because they can act as a furrow plow to break up snow when you back up. Bad because they can make backing up hard in hard snow conditions.


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

E350 said:


> The rear oem skids will catch when you back up. Which may be good or bad. Good because they can act as a furrow plow to break up snow when you back up. Bad because they can make backing up hard in hard snow conditions.


I always back up with the bucket tilted up, no need to leave the bucket down while traveling when not blowing snow.


----------

